# There's nothing more digusting to me than a liar or a theif.



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

These are dear friends of mine. Their convenience store was robbed over the weekend. This is the most giving and loving family I have ever met. They don't deserve to be done this way.

Video


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Disgusting, all for a few bucks in beer!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep, these losers stole around 40 dollars of beer and caused over 5000 dollars in damage.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like a bunch of punks who just wanted to show how "cool" they are.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn my life is over as I know if, let me have these punks like this 

Maybe I can do something with them


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I tell you what, I saw all 4 camera angles... I'm waiiiiting to see these SOBs. I saw them, and I saw their raggedy @$$ car.


Haha I'm in the news real too. I'm just hiding next to the girl in the back brace


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I tell you what, I saw all 4 camera angles... I'm waiiiiting to see these SOBs. I saw them, and I saw their raggedy @$$ car.
> 
> Haha I'm in the news real too. I'm just hiding next to the girl in the back brace


I had thought that might be you


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I got to laugh at the dumb @$$$ for doing such a stupid bone headed move like that. 
I am really really really feeling bad for the owner of the stor. He is a really great guy, really nice. Though, the only time I think I met him was late at night ((what I think was late at night )) and was half asleep...and a few other times.....either way! He was really nice the times I did meet him. I feel shiz that someone so stupid would be suchs a low lifed scum to do such a thing to that nice man. 
The only part that sort of makes me laugh is that knowing shana, you are really in the ******* country parts. When they are such dumb a$$$ to break into a store to steal only beer and it not to think about just opening the door. 
Though I do think it was because the store see the as a easy target.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

This is why they make shotguns. I would have killed them both. 

PS What's up with the LDS commercial I had to see before the news?:hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Chicken sh!ts broke in after hours. They know Rush is strapped while manning the fort.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> These are dear friends of mine. Their convenience store was robbed over the weekend. This is the most giving and loving family I have ever met. They don't deserve to be done this way.
> 
> Video


I can think of a couple of more things more disgusting, but these guys are bottom feeders without a doubt.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hate this kind of stupid s*** !!! I've been to there store couple of times too.Those idots need some lead pumped in them!!! That's why i keep the desert eagle on me at all times for stupid fools like that!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i keep a machette in my car lmao


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i keep a machette in my car lmao


lol.. shana u crazy!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

***** ROBBIN, PUT IN WORK!!!*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i keep a machette in my car lmao


you need to carry that .38 special


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I've been told that before Travis. 

Oz, I can't bring myself to do it... I think that's a goal for me to set for myself... get over the gun thing by the end of the year. Doug has quite a collection, but I don't touch em!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with having guns. It's your right as an American, and if you are a sane person, more than likely those guns will not leave the house unless someone has violated you or harmed you or your loved ones. We have the right to bear arms, and you may be lucky enough to not have to use it, but it's better safe than sorry


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I carry a machette OZ, how sane can i be ??? lmao I would want something to carry around. Iffff I get one, I'm gonna get one of these...

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 9mm


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I carry a machette OZ, how sane can i be ??? lmao I would want something to carry around. Iffff I get one, I'm gonna get one of these...
> 
> Product: Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 9mm


i love it! i have a butcher cleaver in my nightstand drawer hehe...but i also have a 12 g. sawed off and a 45 ruger. so if one dont get ya the other one will, cuz lord knows the dog wont be no help, he'll be the one telling the robbers where the goods are!!! 
so YES girl, YOU ARE SANE!!!!! dynimate comes in small packages!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I carry a machette OZ, how sane can i be ??? lmao I would want something to carry around. Iffff I get one, I'm gonna get one of these...
> 
> Product: Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 9mm


If you shoot someone with a 9mm you will just make them mad. :rofl:
Get a .40 or a .45 not a 9mm.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I carry a machette OZ, how sane can i be ??? lmao I would want something to carry around. Iffff I get one, I'm gonna get one of these...
> 
> Product: Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 9mm


I'll take 2 of those please. Then I can say 1 of my favorite movie lines from Tombstone. Doc Holliday say " Well Then I have a gun for the both of you"


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i love it! i have a butcher cleaver in my nightstand drawer hehe...but i also have a 12 g. sawed off and a 45 ruger. so if one dont get ya the other one will, cuz lord knows the dog wont be no help, he'll be the one telling the robbers where the goods are!!!
> so YES girl, YOU ARE SANE!!!!! dynimate comes in small packages!


Must be a big drawer to have all that fit in there. LOL :hammer:


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> If you shoot someone with a 9mm you will just make them mad. :rofl:
> Get a .40 or a .45 not a 9mm.


You speak the truth...I worked for the NYPD(retire) and the duty sidearms were 9mm Glock 17 now the I no longer have to follow regulations, I own a 40 cal. P299 Sig Sauer.


----------

